# HOTTT WINGSSS RECIPEEE!!! Any ideas?



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello, can anyone share with me a recipe of hot wings?
is it hard to make them?:crazy: thanx 4 reading!!!


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Hot wings

Ingredients:
4 ½ - 5 lbs chicken wings ( cut into drummettes and flappers)
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup all purpose flour
2 ½ tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
¼ tsp cayenne pepper
Hot wing sauce ( see below) 

Directions: 
In large mixing bowl mix flours, salt, paprika and cayenne pepper together, blend well. Cut chicken wings into drumetts and flappers. Wash and drain chicken. Coat chicken in flour mixture, refrigerate chicken wings for 90 minutes. 
When ready to deep fry chicken wings heat oil to 375. Place chicken pieces in hot oil, do not crowd. Fry chicken wings until golden brown, remove from oil and drain. When all wings have been fried, place in a large bowl. Add hot sauce mixture and mix completely. Use a fork or tongs to place chicken pieces on a serving platter. Serve immediately. 

wing sauce

Ingredients: 
3 sticks of butter ( softened)
½ cup + 2 tbs Tabasco sauce
2 tbs brown sugar
¾ tsp paprika
¾ tsp salt
1 tbs balsamic vinegar
3/8 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tbs chili sauce

Directions: 
Mix all ingredients together. This will store well in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks. Serve with the hot wings.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

My favorite wing sauce is half Frank's red hot sauce, and half melted butter.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

MMmmmm Franks! We go through that stuff like crazy around here.


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanx 4 the recipe, that sound delicious. I have some questions, I don't know if you can help me, Im from mexico so I don't understand some cooking terms, if you can explain what does it mean or if anyone can translate to spanish it would be great, here we go.
Drummettes?
Flappers?
Tongs?
and another question, when you say 2 tbs chili sauce, what chili sauce would you recomend me, what kind, and brand?

thanx alot.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Drummetts and Flappers are just another word for wings and legs
Tongs are a long handled grabbing tool ( any one else have a better description?) Basically you just need something to move the chicken around with so that you are not sticking your hands in the hot sauce.
As far as hot sauce.. Chulua ( did I spell that right?) would work just fine


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Drummetes are the fleshy part of a chicken wing, often fried and served as an appetizer. They look like small "drumsticks," or the leg (not the thigh) of a chicken. Heres the "official" recipe from the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY, originator of "Hot Wings" also known as Buffalo Wings:

To Prepare Chicken Wings - Using Our "Original" Buffalo Wing Sauce:

2 1/2 lb. fresh chicken wings (12-16 whole wings)
1/2 cup Original Anchor Bar Sauce

If preferred, split wings at joint, pat dry. Deep fry at 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes, or bake at 425 degrees for 45 minutes until completely cooked and crispy; drain. Put in bowl, add sauce and toss until wings are completely covered. Serve with bleu cheese and celery.

For milder taste add additional margarine or butter.

You can really use any hot sauce you prefer - Frank's is good on wings, but so are many others. I have tried the baked wings with a good Sriracha sauce and also with the medium version of Marie Sharp's Habanero sauce.

"Bleu" cheese is good, but blue cheese is the American way of spelling it. There are numerous styles of blue cheese.

shel


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The true and traditional way!:lips:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Alert, Hijacking follows, end alert

I ran into costo today for a couple of things. (really, only two). But Aidells had a booth demoing some specialty meatballs made from chicken and turkey. One was a Bufallo meatball and it really was good. Way too much salt for me so I'd have to do it from scratch, but that should be easy to figure out. They'd be a fun appetizer to dunk in some cool dip for the holiday parties.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks Shel.. I couldnt figure out how to descibe the pieces.. LOL :roll:


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanx everyone for your help and your recipes:lips:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You mean Cholula - very good sauce, imo ...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh really good info Phil, glad to have it.....would go over so well here....and no goofy bones to cleanup.

we thaw, fry with AP and rice flour, salt and pepper

Sauce is: either Franks or Tabasco....whatever is around actually.
butter
 apple cider vinegar
sometimes chipotle just because 
Penzey's granulated garlic

Essentially we fry, douse in sauce and bake....sometimes dousing again at the end.....
ranch aka buttermilk herb dip
blue cheese dip
celery.

Really love the Buffalo chicken balls.....


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got one more question, when you say 3 sticks of butter ( softened) you mean melted or what does it mean?
thanx


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Softened is between solid and melted. Its just soft enough you can work with it without it being in a liquid state. ( you should be able to stick your finger in it) Usually after sitting at room temp for a little while it will soften up or I sometimes pop them in the microwave for just a few seconds to get them softening quicker.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Did a little googling for some ideas on the buffalo chicken meatballs to save me some experimentation time. Looks like most of the hits lead to a Rachel Ray recipe. Here's the link for anyone who is interested.

Rachael Ray Show


----------

